# ARE YOU LIVING ABROAD? DO YOU HAVE FAMILY IN THE UK WHO YOU'VE BEEN UNABLE TO SEE?



## bianca.clayton

Are you living abroad? Do you have family in the UK who you've been unable to see in years, and unsure when you'll get to see them?

ITV are making a documentary exploring long distance families and we'd love to hear from you!

Please email: [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## kaju

Moved to "Expat Media & Research Requests" as per Forum Rules (Advertising): Forum Terms of Use and Rules - Please read before posting!


----------

